# How to: Change SATA Modes After Windows Installation



## Lazloisdavrock

good guide. I had forgot to change modes before installing windows, this helped.


----------



## N2Gaming

For some reason I can't figure out how to add two HDD's In RAID 0 after installing my Win 7 on a separate IDE instal.

Edit: I was able to figure out how to set up RAID by using Win 7 Dism Manager. Now to power off add 4th drive that I need to copy files from and cross my fingers all goes according to plan.


----------



## FireBean

Sean. Does not RAID stand for Redundant Array of Independent Disks instead of inexpensive?

I ask this becasuse 3TB drives can be used in a RAID array and they are NOT inexpensive


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBean*
> 
> Sean. Does not RAID stand for Redundant Array of Independent Disks instead of inexpensive?
> 
> I ask this becasuse 3TB drives can be used in a RAID array and they are NOT inexpensive


lol, I think you can say both as time has moved on it is more referred to as independent rather than inexpensive.


----------



## FireBean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> lol, I think you can say both as time has moved on it is more referred to as independent rather than inexpensive.


Ah! Gotcha!


----------



## Jeremy1998

Sorry to bump an old thread... But I am trying to switch from AHCI to RAID modes. And I do not have:

Code:



Code:


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\iaStor


----------



## warpz0ne

My relatives have two pre-built computers from HP, and I recently did some work installing one into a new CoolerMaster case. During startup testing I found the SATA controllers were set to RAID mode for some reason, despite each PC only having one hard drive. Simply changing the BIOS setting to AHCI would make Windows 7 fail to start. Following your guide, I was able to change it to the correct setting and everything works perfectly. Thank you


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeremy1998*
> 
> Sorry to bump an old thread... But I am trying to switch from AHCI to RAID modes. And I do not have:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\iaStor


Sorry about the uber late reply, I thought I had replied already.

Maybe this will help: http://superuser.com/questions/300035/how-to-install-amd-raid-driver-after-windows-installation
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpz0ne*
> 
> My relatives have two pre-built computers from HP, and I recently did some work installing one into a new CoolerMaster case. During startup testing I found the SATA controllers were set to RAID mode for some reason, despite each PC only having one hard drive. Simply changing the BIOS setting to AHCI would make Windows 7 fail to start. Following your guide, I was able to change it to the correct setting and everything works perfectly. Thank you


----------



## GabeVR

I have a nforce board with integrated gpu. I tried changing the registry flags you mentioned and then changed AHCI to RAID in bios but got stuck in endless reboot at "starting windows" screen. System was installed with AHCI and windows boots when I change it back to AHCI. Trying to set up RAID 0 for a couple other drives. Any help would be much appreciated.

MOBO = EVGA with nForce 610i/GeForce 7050 chipset.

I Installed this chipset driver after windows install - http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce-vista-win7-64bit-15.56-driver.html


----------



## TinDaDragon

What if i had an older drive from another computer ran in ide mode, can i put it into a computer that is running in ahci?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabeVR*
> 
> I have a nforce board with integrated gpu. I tried changing the registry flags you mentioned and then changed AHCI to RAID in bios but got stuck in endless reboot at "starting windows" screen. System was installed with AHCI and windows boots when I change it back to AHCI. Trying to set up RAID 0 for a couple other drives. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> MOBO = EVGA with nForce 610i/GeForce 7050 chipset.
> 
> I Installed this chipset driver after windows install - http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce-vista-win7-64bit-15.56-driver.html


IDK about nForce, you should make a thread as someone else may be able to help more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> What if i had an older drive from another computer ran in ide mode, can i put it into a computer that is running in ahci?


yea, just pop it in the PC with the sata mode set to ide, make sure it boots and there is no driver conflict, do the registry change and boot backup in AHCI mode.


----------



## ExtraSpicyGeek

Hello, sorry to bump an old thread, but I thought I would post because this might be useful for someone else with an *AMD 990FX motherboard* running *Windows 7 64 Bit-Ulitmate*

I thought I would give it a go to change my *AHCI mode RAID stripe* configured in *Disk Management as a Dynamic Disk from within Windows*, and turn it into the software RAID provided on the controller on my motherboard. I searched up Google and found this thread...

I have an AMD 990FX chipset with SB950 southbridge. My motherboard is an *ASUS Sabretooth 990FX with BIOS version 1208*.

I carried out the steps provided on this link: http://superuser.com/questions/300035/how-to-install-amd-raid-driver-after-windows-installation

And edited the ini file as follows:

Code:



Code:


;RAID - non RAID 5 mode;
%NapaDesc%=Napa_Inst,PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4392&CC_0106
%NapaDesc%=Napa_Inst,PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4392&CC_010601

;RAID - RAID 5 mode;
%NapaDesc%=Napa_Inst,PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4393&CC_0106
%NapaDesc%=Napa_Inst,PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4393&CC_010601

%ATI_Raid_ControllerDesc%=NODRV,SCSI\ProcessorAMD_____

;RAID - non RAID 5 mode;
%NapaDesc%=Napa_Inst,PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4392&CC_0106
%NapaDesc%=Napa_Inst,PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4392&CC_010601

;RAID - RAID 5 mode;
%NapaDesc%=Napa_Inst,PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4393&CC_0106
%NapaDesc%=Napa_Inst,PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4393&CC_010601

;AHCI MODE;
%NapaDesc%=Napa_Inst,PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4391&CC_0106
%NapaDesc%=Napa_Inst,PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4391&CC_010601

After ensuring the driver was installed whilst having *the BIOS enabled on AHCI* and checking *Device Manager's Hardware ID*, which was reported as *PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4391&CC_0106* or AHCI mode, then noticing the disk controller was now not visible under *IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers* anymore but it was showing as an *SCSI Controller* where you'd expect to find your system's RAID controllers. I also checked the registry and even made my own keys, because the existing keys were slightly incorrect on my install of Windows - I double checked everything then rebooted for the RAID BIOS change.

I was now excited by the fact that I 'could' use RAID from the motherboard and not Windows! I rebooted and changed the BIOS to RAID, rebooted again before loading Windows and went back into to the BIOS to ensure I was booting from the boot drive, I didn't configure any RAID arrays with the motherboard software ROM, I just wanted to see if Windows would load *but the Blue Screen of Death was proud to be home!*

I tried to work this out for several hours, with changes to the INI and delving into the registry moving Class GUID repository lookups from Windows update to my edited INI, but nothing I tried could get this working. I don't know if the INI which I edited is wrong or something, but as soon as I enabled RAID in the BIOS nothing worked... And Windows 7 disks needed to recover my install (multiple times).

*I wonder if someone would take a look at this and let me know if I'm going wrong? Or if they can verify they can't get the driver to change operation in conjunction with their motherboard function on a 990FX chipset?*

It would be appreciated.


----------



## tomasmascinskas

Hey, i just spent around 4 or 5 days non stop trying to change my system from being installed on a single 240gb ssd to raid 0 on 2 ssds totaling around 480gps, now i didnt want to start from scartch (reinstalling windows, programs, etc) so initially i had windows 7 ultimate 64 bit installed with native ide on 1 ssd, now the problem was that i ran out of that 240gb, so i read into it that instead of buying a ssd thats 480gps it would be more beneficial to buy the same ssd and turn it on raid 0, performance boost and cheaper, so i brought another one, backedup the ssd drive into an image on another hdd, setup the raid array, recovered the image onto the new raid array, but from there on i had problems, anyway, after researching and going through 100s of pages on the new about reg tweaks, raid setups, windows settups, installing programs and so on, since everywhere i read each guide still had so much stuff left out, i wrote out the perfect guide on it, so that i know exactly whats what so i dont get stuck again, anyway, i thought its only right that i share this knowledge to the world to save people time and know how to go about this, so here is the guide, just a tip, read every single thing to educate yourself the most and know exactly what is what:

first of all disconnect all sata ports, connect the drive that we will backup, and the drive that we will backup to, to port 4, 5, because we will later enable ports 0, 1, 2, 3, 6, 7 to raid and if the drives were connected those ports, windows wouldve rebooted on "windows starting", by default with this system raid is disabled, if it isnt disable it then start the pc, keep pressing del to get into the bios, go to integrated peripherals, go to onchip sata controller, enable, onchip sata type, native ide, onchip sata3.0 support, enable, onboard gsata/ide ctrl, enable, onboard sata/ide ctrl mode, ide, press f10, press enter, reboot to windows, go to start, in the search box type regedit, press enter, navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\, for the following list, click on the folder of the same name from the list, then within the folder on the right, double click on start and change the paremeter to the information from the list:
atapi Start = 3 (THIS IS IDE, HAVE IT ON 3 SINCE 3 MEANS OFF)
iaStor = 3 (THIS IS INTEL RAID, HAVE IT ON 3 SINCE 3 MEANS OFF)
iastorV Start = 0 (THIS IS WINDOWS RAID, HAVE IT ON 0 SINCE 0 MEANS ON)
intelide Start = 3 (THIS IS IDE, HAVE IT ON 3 SINCE 3 MEANS OFF)
msahci Start = 3 (THIS IS AHCI, HAVE IT ON 3 SINCE 3 MEANS OFF)
pciide = 3 (THIS IS IDE, HAVE IT ON 3 SINCE 3 MEANS OFF)
once done go to file, exit, shut down the pc without force rebooting, so the software raid is now manually configured, installed and all ports will read the drives if set to raid, reboot, keep pressing del to get into the bios, go to integrated peripherals, onchip sata, raid (THIS ENABLES RAID ON PORTS 0, 1, 2, 3, BUT WINDOWS WONT BOOT WITHOUT THE NEXT CONFIGURATIONs SO DO IT TOO), onchip sata port4/5 type, sata as sata, (THIS ENABLES RAID ON PORTS 4, 5), onchip sata raid5 support, disable (THIS IS NECESSARY OTHERWISE WINDOWS WONT BOOT), onboard sata/ide ctrl mode, raid/ide, (THIS ENABLES RAID ON PORTS 6 AND 7, AND MAKES THE ONCHIP SATA BOOT UP, IT IS VERY NECESARY WE ENABLE THIS RAID, BECAUSE IF WE DONT TURN THIS ON THEN PLUG THE SATA CABLE INTO PORT 0, 1, 2, 3 WINDOWS WILL REBOOT, BUT WITH THE ONBOARD SATA/IDE CTRL MODE ON RAID/IDE, YOU CAN CONNECT IT TO PORTS 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 AND WINDOWS WILL BOOT UP, now that the raid is setup through software and hardware you wont get errors like say you connect cd dvd drive to a raid configured port, that drive will encounter errors like when installing windows you will get an error saying: "a required cd dvd drive device driver is missing..." or when your recovering a backup using acronis "failed to read from sector 0 of hard disk 1", and other hard drives wont even be viewable), press f10, press enter, reboot to windows, once rebooted into windows, at the bottom right you can see a little green dot spinning, this is windows installing drivers for the raid controllers, once its done it will ask you to restart, so click on restart now, once back in windows, give it 5 minutes to see if windows will install more drivers automatically, if not turn of the pc, disconnect all the sata cables from the ports, and connect the drive we are going to back up to the blue port 0, the new ssd drive to port 1, the drive we are going to back up to to port 2 and a cd dvd drive to port 3, once again very necessary that we connect to the blue port as its sata 3 which means its 6gps rather then the white port which is sata 2 3gps, once done, turn the pc on, again check if windows installs drivers, if it does and asks you to reboot, do so, repeat until it doesnt install any more, once thats done, go to start > all programs > acronis > acronis true image home > acronis true image home, back up system, at the top right click on multiple systems selected, then at further top right, click on click on switch to disk mode, check the source drive, in destination select the destination drive you want to write to, in the backup scheme, click on the blue hyperlink, in the backup method select full, at the bottom left check save the settings as default, click on the performance tab, in compression level click and drag to none, click on ok, click on backup now at the bottom right, this may take an hour or more, once done, click on the backup and recovery tab at the top, click on create bootable media, click on next, check everything, click on next twice, select your disc writer, click on next, put a compact disc into your disc writer, click on proceed, click on ok when done, make a note of the name, drive letter, model number, data size, of the source drive and the destination drive, close the program and shut down the pc, start the pc, now there will be a boot bios screen, then raid setup utility, on that screen, and only then (dont tap as it wont work) ctrl + f, press 2 to enter ld view / ld define menu, press ctrl + c, to scroll through the selection press up or down, to change the parameter space, change raid mode to raid 0, for stripe block, the higher the number the faster performance for larger files, for example video games, videos, and so on, whilst smaller the number is for smaller files like text files, word and so on, but since im a media person, video games, media, the best would be larger for me so choose 128 kb, now go down to the drive selection, press space to change the parameter to y, change to y to the drives you want in the array, press ctrl + y to save settings, then again, and change the name to programs, press enter, press ctrl + y again to erase the master boot record of those disks, press any key to use maximum capacity of the array, now you are done and can press esc to exit the setup, press esc then y to reboot, now to restore the image to the new hdd, disconnect all usb drives expect the mouse and keyboard, boot the pc and keep pressing 12 to enter boot menu, insert the compact disc in the disc writer, select cdrom, press enter, select acronis true image home, press enter, in recover click on my disks, navigate to the recovery file, click on next, make sure recover whole disks and partitions are checked, click on next, check everything, check the drive we are going to recover to (the raid array), click on next, click on proceed, the programs drive should have increase the capacity to max and the active partition should be the system reserved one, check restart the computer when recovery is completed, once done and back in windows, eject the disk, windows may install drivers again, once its done it will ask you to restart, so click on restart now, once back in windows, give it 5 minutes to see if windows will install more drivers automatically, if not turn off the pc, connect the rest of the drives to the sata ports, now turn on the pc and keep pressing del to enter the bios, advanced bios features, hard disk boot priority, change the new raid array to the top, press f10, press y, press enter to reboot, now that your back in windows, windows may install drivers again, once its done it will ask you to restart, so click on restart now, once back in windows, give it 5 minutes to see if windows will install more drivers automatically, if it doesnt, check that all the drives appear in my computer and are assigned the correct drive letter, if they are not, go to start, search, disk management, press enter, right click on each disk one by one at the bottom where the blue rows are, (excluding the raid array), change drive letter and path, click on remove, click on yes twice, repeat but this time add and assing the letter to the list above, including the cd dvd drive, once done, reboot the pc.

hope this helps you

Tomas Mascinskas


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Thanks. I have used MS Fix, and worked just fine.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> How to: Change SATA Modes After Windows 7 Installation
> 
> *Types of SATA modes:*
> 
> *IDE* - Old, slower, it is simply a compatibility mode
> *AHCI* - AHCI stands for Advanced Host Controller Interface. It makes Native Command Queuing (NCQ) along with hot-plugging or hot swapping through SATA Serial-ATA host controllers possible. NCQ is one of the important features of AHCI for SSDs. SSDs can process requests faster than HDDs. It can process so fast that the SSD could end up waiting for work. NCQ allows the OS/controller to request up to 32 simultaneous requests at once. So you basically get more performance from your drive over older IDE mode.
> *RAID* - RAID stands for redundant array of independent disks, originally redundant array of inexpensive disks. It is a means by which your PC uses multiple disks as if they were one, either to increase performance, safeguard against disk failures, or both. RAID mode has all the advantages of AHCI mode. There are four main factors of a RAID setup: striping, which spreads data across multiple drives, mirroring, which copies the data to more than one disk, space efficiency, which is how much of the total space is available to use, and fault tolerance, which is a measure of how well protected the RAID array is against disk failure.
> *The Problem:*
> The issue with changing the SATA modes is they need to be enabled in the BIOS prior to OS installation; doing so after you have installed the OS will disable the PC. The reason why is Windows disables the drivers for the others that are not needed during installation. This tutorial will show you how to enable the different SATA modes after you have installed the OS.
> *Note:* You may have to uninstall then reinstall any SATA drivers such as Intel RST or AMDs equivalent.
> *Change to AHCI mode from IDE mode:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You can use the MS Fix it tool or edit the registry yourself.
> Link to tool here: (link)
> *Regedit:*
> 
> Exit all Windows-based programs.
> Press [Win] + R or take the RUN option from the start menu.
> Now type *Regedit* there and press Enter Key to open up the Registry Editor Window. (If you receive the User Account Control dialog box, click Continue.)
> Locate and then click the following registry sub key:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\msahci
> 
> 
> In the right pane right-click Start in the Name column and then click Modify.
> In the Value data box, type 0 [3 is default], and then click OK.
> On the File menu, click Exit to close Registry Editor.
> Restart your computer
> Go to UEFI/BIOS and enable AHCI, Save & Reboot
> Another restart will be required to finish the driver installation.
> 
> 
> 
> *Change to ACHI mode from RAID mode:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exit all Windows-based programs.
> Press [Win] + R or take the RUN option from the start menu.
> Now type regedit there and press Enter Key to open up the Registry Editor Window.
> If you receive the User Account Control dialog box, click Continue.
> Locate and then click the following registry subkeys:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\pciide
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\msahci
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\iaStorV
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\iaStor
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\atapi
> 
> 
> In the right pane, right-click Start in the Name column, and then click Modify.
> In the Value data box, type 0 [3 is default], and then click OK.
> On the File menu, click Exit to close Registry Editor.
> Restart your computer
> Go to UEFI/BIOS and enable AHCI, Save & Reboot
> Another restart will be required to finish the driver installation.
> *Note:* You might not have the last registry key (iastor) as this is installed in the registry with the intel raid drivers, the default windows 7 raid driver uses the iastorV key.
> 
> 
> 
> *Change to RAID mode from AHCI mode or IDE mode:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exit all Windows-based programs.
> Press [Win] + R or take the RUN option from the start menu.
> Now type regedit there and press Enter Key to open up the Registry Editor Window.
> If you receive the User Account Control dialog box, click Continue.
> Locate and then click the following registry subkeys:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\msahci
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\iaStorV
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\iaStor
> 
> 
> In the right pane, right-click Start in the Name column, and then click Modify.
> In the Value data box, type 0 [3 is default], and then click OK.
> On the File menu, click Exit to close Registry Editor.
> Restart your computer
> Go to UEFI/BIOS and enable RAID, Save & Reboot
> Another restart will be required to finish the driver installation.
> *Note:* If you have an AMD systems you may need to look here too: http://superuser.com/questions/300035/how-to-install-amd-raid-driver-after-windows-installation
> 
> 
> 
> *Change to IDE mode from AHCI or RAID mode:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exit all Windows-based programs.
> Press [Win] + R or take the RUN option from the start menu.
> Now type regedit there and press Enter Key to open up the Registry Editor Window.
> If you receive the User Account Control dialog box, click Continue.
> Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Pciide
> 
> 
> In the right pane, right-click Start in the Name column, and then click Modify.
> In the Value data box, type 0 [3 is default], and then click OK.
> On the File menu, click Exit to close Registry Editor.
> Restart your computer
> Go to UEFI/BIOS and enable IDE, Save & Reboot
> Another restart will be required to finish the driver installation.
> 
> 
> 
> *For those with nForce boards:*


Hello

I have OS windows 7 on a Corsair F120, I have added 2 Crucial V4 256gb and they are for games in raid0, I have them connected to Marvel Raid0, but I think they are a bit slow so I'm considering AHCI ---> RAID MODE in P67 BIOS.

So my OS is not RAID but I still need to choose RAID MODE in BIOS?

Also will the P67 give less load times for games?

Marvel:


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> Hello
> I have OS windows 7 on a Corsair F120, I have added 2 Crucial V4 256gb and they are for games in raid0, I have them connected to Marvel Raid0, but I think they are a bit slow so I'm considering AHCI ---> RAID MODE in P67 BIOS.
> So my OS is not RAID but I still need to choose RAID MODE in BIOS?
> Also will the P67 give less load times for games?
> Marvel:


Yes if any drives are in raid, raid mode has to be enabled whether its os or not doesnt matter has to be in raid mode. In marvel raid mode hmmm didnt know you could do that It has a marvell raid controller onboard? If I were you id use intel sata ports. To the second question I dont think chipsets have anything to do with game loading times at all (I could be wrong though). Great guide sean.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlocc*
> 
> Yes if any drives are in raid, raid mode has to be enabled whether its os or not doesnt matter has to be in raid mode. In marvel raid mode hmmm didnt know you could do that It has a marvell raid controller onboard? If I were you id use intel sata ports. To the second question I dont think chipsets have anything to do with game loading times at all (I could be wrong though). Great guide sean.


Yes, Marvel RAID configuration is loaded just after motherboard BIOS is completed and Exit.
The Motherboard has a Marvel chip added (2x Sata ports).

Also I'm not entirely sure if my game loading times change with the Intel P67 Raid0, I believe the small file write speed will double with P67 vs Marvel.

I'm a bit worried I do the change from AHCI - - - - > RAID something wrong and loose my windows 7 installation with all the apps in the process


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> Yes, Marvel RAID configuration is loaded just after motherboard BIOS is completed and Exit.
> The Motherboard has a Marvel chip added (2x Sata ports).
> Also I'm not entirely sure if my game loading times change with the Intel P67 Raid0, I believe the small file write speed will double with P67 vs Marvel.
> I'm a bit worried I do the change from AHCI - - - - > RAID something wrong and loose my windows 7 installation with all the apps in the process


It should be fine and raid wont work without the change to raid mode unless you use the os raid which i dont suggest.


----------



## znarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> How to: Change SATA Modes After Windows 7 Installation
> 
> *Types of SATA modes:*
> 
> *IDE* - Old, slower, it is simply a compatibility mode
> *AHCI* - AHCI stands for Advanced Host Controller Interface. It makes Native Command Queuing (NCQ) along with hot-plugging or hot swapping through SATA Serial-ATA host controllers possible. NCQ is one of the important features of AHCI for SSDs. SSDs can process requests faster than HDDs. It can process so fast that the SSD could end up waiting for work. NCQ allows the OS/controller to request up to 32 simultaneous requests at once. So you basically get more performance from your drive over older IDE mode.
> *RAID* - RAID stands for redundant array of independent disks, originally redundant array of inexpensive disks. It is a means by which your PC uses multiple disks as if they were one, either to increase performance, safeguard against disk failures, or both. RAID mode has all the advantages of AHCI mode. There are four main factors of a RAID setup: striping, which spreads data across multiple drives, mirroring, which copies the data to more than one disk, space efficiency, which is how much of the total space is available to use, and fault tolerance, which is a measure of how well protected the RAID array is against disk failure.
> *The Problem:*
> The issue with changing the SATA modes is they need to be enabled in the BIOS prior to OS installation; doing so after you have installed the OS will disable the PC. The reason why is Windows disables the drivers for the others that are not needed during installation. This tutorial will show you how to enable the different SATA modes after you have installed the OS.
> *Note:* You may have to uninstall then reinstall any SATA drivers such as Intel RST or AMDs equivalent.
> *Change to AHCI mode from IDE mode:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You can use the MS Fix it tool or edit the registry yourself.
> Link to tool here: (link)
> *Regedit:*
> 
> Exit all Windows-based programs.
> Press [Win] + R or take the RUN option from the start menu.
> Now type *Regedit* there and press Enter Key to open up the Registry Editor Window. (If you receive the User Account Control dialog box, click Continue.)
> Locate and then click the following registry sub key:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\msahci
> 
> 
> In the right pane right-click Start in the Name column and then click Modify.
> In the Value data box, type 0 [3 is default], and then click OK.
> On the File menu, click Exit to close Registry Editor.
> Restart your computer
> Go to UEFI/BIOS and enable AHCI, Save & Reboot
> Another restart will be required to finish the driver installation.
> 
> 
> 
> *Change to ACHI mode from RAID mode:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exit all Windows-based programs.
> Press [Win] + R or take the RUN option from the start menu.
> Now type regedit there and press Enter Key to open up the Registry Editor Window.
> If you receive the User Account Control dialog box, click Continue.
> Locate and then click the following registry subkeys:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\pciide
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\msahci
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\iaStorV
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\iaStor
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\atapi
> 
> 
> In the right pane, right-click Start in the Name column, and then click Modify.
> In the Value data box, type 0 [3 is default], and then click OK.
> On the File menu, click Exit to close Registry Editor.
> Restart your computer
> Go to UEFI/BIOS and enable AHCI, Save & Reboot
> Another restart will be required to finish the driver installation.
> *Note:* You might not have the last registry key (iastor) as this is installed in the registry with the intel raid drivers, the default windows 7 raid driver uses the iastorV key.
> 
> 
> 
> *Change to RAID mode from AHCI mode or IDE mode:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exit all Windows-based programs.
> Press [Win] + R or take the RUN option from the start menu.
> Now type regedit there and press Enter Key to open up the Registry Editor Window.
> If you receive the User Account Control dialog box, click Continue.
> Locate and then click the following registry subkeys:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\msahci
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\iaStorV
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\iaStor
> 
> 
> In the right pane, right-click Start in the Name column, and then click Modify.
> In the Value data box, type 0 [3 is default], and then click OK.
> On the File menu, click Exit to close Registry Editor.
> Restart your computer
> Go to UEFI/BIOS and enable RAID, Save & Reboot
> Another restart will be required to finish the driver installation.
> *Note:* If you have an AMD systems you may need to look here too: http://superuser.com/questions/300035/how-to-install-amd-raid-driver-after-windows-installation
> 
> 
> 
> *Change to IDE mode from AHCI or RAID mode:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exit all Windows-based programs.
> Press [Win] + R or take the RUN option from the start menu.
> Now type regedit there and press Enter Key to open up the Registry Editor Window.
> If you receive the User Account Control dialog box, click Continue.
> Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Pciide
> 
> 
> In the right pane, right-click Start in the Name column, and then click Modify.
> In the Value data box, type 0 [3 is default], and then click OK.
> On the File menu, click Exit to close Registry Editor.
> Restart your computer
> Go to UEFI/BIOS and enable IDE, Save & Reboot
> Another restart will be required to finish the driver installation.
> 
> 
> 
> *For those with nForce boards:*


Hi Sean,

i'm one of the avid reader of your SSD Guide and really appreciate it, job well done







also would like your advise regarding my plan of adding one more SSD with the same brand and specs on my current set up which is on my sig, Im planning to add another 128GB of Crucial M4 and configure to RAID 0, currently my SSD is configured to AHCI with latest firmware and running W7 Ultimate 64bit.

following your guide, i would like to know if
1. should I first connect the new SSD before proceeding to the registry to change the values AHCI to RAID 0?
2. which particular registry lines should i change? or each of those registry lines (values) shall be change?
3. I've already backup and made system disk of my current set up. Also from your guide








4. my board is ASUS Sabertooth X58.

many thanks in advance and really appreciate it.

znarf


----------



## MrPete

An important update as of Dec 24, 2012:

There's a MUCH **MUCH** simpler solution available now. What a relief.

1) Visit support.microsoft.com and go to KB article 922976
2) Download (and save) the "Fixer" app there
3) Use the fixer just before any reboot that involves any of the following:
- switch between AHCI/RAID/IDE modes
- reboot after uninstalling Intel IRST/RSTe Drivers

This "fixit" restores generic Microsoft drivers of ALL kinds on the next reboot. NICE!

The only remaining pain is if you destroy your Intel RAID and shift modes, you must do the following to get it back (assuming NOT booting from RAID. That's a bit more complex):
- Uninstall RST(e) software
- Build the RAID in ctrl-I ROM
- Use TestDisk (free from cgsecurity.org) to examine the RAID drive and repair the partions (quick-search then Write does it for me)
- (Re)assign drive letters
- Reinstall RST(e) software
(All with lots of reboots and safety system-restore-saves sprinkled in there as desired/needed







)
[I'm avoiding RSTe now, since (i)RST has everything I need and is generally more advanced as of version 11.7]


----------



## ipv89

Hey Sean you got this Tut up Great work


----------



## marodox

If my bios doesn't support ACHI, should I use RAID for just one SSD?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marodox*
> 
> If my bios doesn't support ACHI, should I use RAID for just one SSD?


yes


----------



## 8bitG33k

So which SATA mode do you need to set if you have a single SSD for the OS and two HDD for a RAID 0 array and how would you go about installing Windows on this particular setup? ie, Install OS on the single SSD in AHCI with the two data drives unplugged?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> So which SATA mode do you need to set if you have a single SSD for the OS and two HDD for a RAID 0 array and how would you go about installing Windows on this particular setup? ie, Install OS on the single SSD in AHCI with the two data drives unplugged?


leave the SATA mode set to RAID.


----------



## timoteo

Thank you Sean (and MrPete -- nice find!), I _think_ this thread is going to be a real-saver for me. I am in the situation where I built my system about a year ago, installed the OS with the board in AHCI mode, and now want to do a RAID0 array for some heavy-duty multicam HD editing. I too have a second Marvell controller and was hoping to just be able to put the RAID0 array on it, and avoid messing up my OS (SSD) drive which is on the Intel controller. But if I can't, or it is just too slow (although the other poster's test results really weren't _that_ bad ... and how full was his drive?), this will definitely come in handy.

*HOWEVER, I am wondering just a few things about performance:*

You said: _"RAID mode has all the advantages of AHCI mode."_ So does this mean my SSD drive with my OS on it will still reap the benefits of even TRIM? I thought I read somewhere it would *not*, which can greatly affect read times. I have seen mention of dubious support for my CPU (Sandybridge) and chipset (Z68) with an OPTION ROM, but it is definitely not supported and sounds like a pain, IF it will even work.

*Also, I was wondering if you (or anyone) knew what speed differences I could expect from the following:*

Going from my current SSD config (AHCI) to RAID0 without TRIM, etc.
A RAID0 on the Intel compared to the Marvell
A RAID0 on either Intel/Marvell compared to Win7 64-bit software RAID.
Any insight into these questions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!

-Tim


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timoteo*
> 
> Thank you Sean (and MrPete -- nice find!), I _think_ this thread is going to be a real-saver for me. I am in the situation where I built my system about a year ago, installed the OS with the board in AHCI mode, and now want to do a RAID0 array for some heavy-duty multicam HD editing. I too have a second Marvell controller and was hoping to just be able to put the RAID0 array on it, and avoid messing up my OS (SSD) drive which is on the Intel controller. But if I can't, or it is just too slow (although the other poster's test results really weren't _that_ bad ... and how full was his drive?), this will definitely come in handy.


If your OS is on the Intle ports and not the marvell you can change the marvell chipset's SATA mode without any registry changes and then set up the raid array on it...I never used the marvell ports myself for that so i can't guide you through setting up the array on those ports.
Quote:


> *HOWEVER, I am wondering just a few things about performance:*
> 
> You said: _"RAID mode has all the advantages of AHCI mode."_ So does this mean my SSD drive with my OS on it will still reap the benefits of even TRIM?


Yes. TRIM works when the sata mode is set to RAID. However, it does not on most chipsets when there are SSDs in a RAID array. Having drives in a RAID array is different than just having the SATA mode set to RAID.
Quote:


> I thought I read somewhere it would *not*, which can greatly affect read times.


It doesn't affect read times much of at all. Mainly writes after heavy use.
Quote:


> I have seen mention of dubious support for my CPU (Sandybridge) and chipset (Z68) with an OPTION ROM, but it is definitely not supported and sounds like a pain, IF it will even work.


Yea, for z68 people have put out modded BIOSes with the 11.6 OROM which will allow for a RAID 0 array with SSDs to have TRIM support.

Quote:


> *Also, I was wondering if you (or anyone) knew what speed differences I could expect from the following:*
> 
> Going from my current SSD config (AHCI) to RAID0 without TRIM, etc.


Double the seq. speeds.
Quote:


> [*] A RAID0 on the Intel compared to the Marvell


Marvell will have a max of 400MB/s with a single drive or a RAID 0 array because the PCIe x1 bandwidth limits it.

intel chipset will have 1GB/s max seq. speeds.
Quote:


> [*] A RAID0 on either Intel/Marvell compared to Win7 64-bit software RAID.


Ewww, no windows software RAID is liked lol.


----------



## timoteo

Thanks, Sean for your detailed response. Just a few follow-ups ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> If your OS is on the Intle ports and not the marvell you can change the marvell chipset's SATA mode without any registry changes and then set up the raid array on it...I never used the marvell ports myself for that so i can't guide you through setting up the array on those ports.


I thought so, but in the Bios there is only one setting for turning RAID mode on or off, although I thought this was just for the Intel. There is a CTRL-M option during post that is supposed to be used for the Marvell, which I tried, but something flashes up on screen for only a brief moment and then it goes right into Windows startup. Two possibilities here ... one, you have to turn on RAID for EVERYTHING for that to work (which would suck), OR because there are no drives hooked up, the Marvell bios doesn't load and that _may_ be what the brief message is saying.

Quote:


> Yes. TRIM works when the sata mode is set to RAID. However, it does not on most chipsets when there are SSDs in a RAID array. Having drives in a RAID array is different than just having the SATA mode set to RAID.


Ahh, ok ... gotcha. Definitely an important distinction. Right, I would not have my SSD in an array obviously. So TRIM should still work. How does one verify TRIM is indeed in place and working?
Quote:


> It doesn't affect read times much of at all. Mainly writes after heavy use.


That's what I originally thought, but then I read some articles which seemed to indicate the contrary.
Quote:


> Double the seq. speeds.


So an SSD on AHCI is _*slower*_ than an SSD on RAID? Or do you mean an SSD on a RAID0 array? That I can definitely see.
Quote:


> Marvell will have a max of 400MB/s with a single drive or a RAID 0 array because the PCIe x1 bandwidth limits it.
> intel chipset will have 1GB/s max seq. speeds.


Ok, well, while not as fast as the Intel, I'm sure the drives I have
Quote:


> Ewww, no windows software RAID is liked lol.


I have seen some benchmarks in the meantime that suggest otherwise or very, very close. I guess I could just try both (assuming I can get the Marvell to work) and see which is better. The Marvell is fakeraid anyway (as is the Intel). From what I've been reading the difference between this and 100% software RAID or close to nil, and that software RAID has come a long way in recent years and might be ideal for non-enterprise setups.

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## timoteo

HI:

Ok, I tried both the Marvell RAID0 (which by the way, you just have to hit the CTRL-M at just the right time) and and Win7 software RAID0 setup, and as I expected (from doing research) the Win7 software RAID0 is just as _"good"_ as the Marvel _"hardware"_ (really fakeraid). I'm avoiding going with the Intel if I absolutely don't have to.

The results were about what I would expect from a two-drive 7200rpm RAID0 array (2x Caviar Blacks) performance-wise, except in one area] : The *write speed is significantly lower than the read speed*. I'm getting ~280MB/s seq. read (1000MB file size), but only ~135MB/s sequential write. Like wise for a 50MB test, I'm getting ~375MB/s read, but only ~120MB/s write.

*Any idea why the writes would be so low?* Could it have anything to do with having a completely empty drive? (I would think that would be a good thing and have the opposite effect.) Or does this indicate some other problem? I forget are there separate read/write head(s) in HD's?

Thanks,
Tim

PS> Sorry if I am hijacking this thread, I can start this in a new one if need be.

*EDIT*: Tested another single Caviar Black (95MBs/92MB/s) and a Blue (81/80), which is more like what I would suspect. However my SSD drive IS something like 454/285. So maybe it is just the case with faster drives that the write is a lot slower?? Although I could have sworn I saw other peoples 2x RAID0 Crystalmark scores with much higher write speeds.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timoteo*
> 
> Thanks, Sean for your detailed response. Just a few follow-ups ...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> If your OS is on the Intle ports and not the marvell you can change the marvell chipset's SATA mode without any registry changes and then set up the raid array on it...I never used the marvell ports myself for that so i can't guide you through setting up the array on those ports.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so, but in the Bios there is only one setting for turning RAID mode on or off, although I thought this was just for the Intel. There is a CTRL-M option during post that is supposed to be used for the Marvell, which I tried, but something flashes up on screen for only a brief moment and then it goes right into Windows startup. Two possibilities here ... one, you have to turn on RAID for EVERYTHING for that to work (which would suck), OR because there are no drives hooked up, the Marvell bios doesn't load and that _may_ be what the brief message is saying.
Click to expand...

the options for the marvell controller may be located under third party options or something separate from the SATA config settings.

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. TRIM works when the sata mode is set to RAID. However, it does not on most chipsets when there are SSDs in a RAID array. Having drives in a RAID array is different than just having the SATA mode set to RAID.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, ok ... gotcha. Definitely an important distinction. Right, I would not have my SSD in an array obviously. So TRIM should still work. How does one verify TRIM is indeed in place and working?
Click to expand...

Really there isn't a simple fool proof method. Just as long as it is enabled in windows, which, it is by default, and the driver supports TRIM you are set.

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't affect read times much of at all. Mainly writes after heavy use.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I originally thought, but then I read some articles which seemed to indicate the contrary.
Click to expand...

The only time when reads will be affected much is during garbage collection as it would use up controller bandwidth/resources.
Quote:


> Double the seq. speeds.


Quote:


> So an SSD on AHCI is _*slower*_ than an SSD on RAID?


No, they would be the same if you just change the sata mode.
Quote:


> Or do you mean an SSD on a RAID0 array? That I can definitely see.


Yes when you take 2 it will be double in RAID 0
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Marvell will have a max of 400MB/s with a single drive or a RAID 0 array because the PCIe x1 bandwidth limits it.
> intel chipset will have 1GB/s max seq. speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, well, while not as fast as the Intel, I'm sure the drives I have
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Ewww, no windows software RAID is liked lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen some benchmarks in the meantime that suggest otherwise or very, very close. I guess I could just try both (assuming I can get the Marvell to work) and see which is better. The Marvell is fakeraid anyway (as is the Intel). From what I've been reading the difference between this and 100% software RAID or close to nil, and that software RAID has come a long way in recent years and might be ideal for non-enterprise setups.
Click to expand...

I don't like it still. I like hardware RAID, Intel firmware RAID, or Linux solutions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timoteo*
> 
> HI:
> 
> Ok, I tried both the Marvell RAID0 (which by the way, you just have to hit the CTRL-M at just the right time) and and Win7 software RAID0 setup, and as I expected (from doing research) the Win7 software RAID0 is just as _"good"_ as the Marvel _"hardware"_ (really fakeraid). I'm avoiding going with the Intel if I absolutely don't have to.


Why is that? Do you not have enough ports?
Quote:


> The results were about what I would expect from a two-drive 7200rpm RAID0 array (2x Caviar Blacks) performance-wise, except in one area] : The *write speed is significantly lower than the read speed*. I'm getting ~280MB/s seq. read (1000MB file size), but only ~135MB/s sequential write. Like wise for a 50MB test, I'm getting ~375MB/s read, but only ~120MB/s write.


Ewww, you should be getting 2x the slower drives write speed.
Quote:


> *Any idea why the writes would be so low?* Could it have anything to do with having a completely empty drive? (I would think that would be a good thing and have the opposite effect.)


Empty drive should be faster. How are you benching? Crstal disk mark what what you described right?
Quote:


> Or does this indicate some other problem? I forget are there separate read/write head(s) in HD's?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tim
> 
> PS> Sorry if I am hijacking this thread, I can start this in a new one if need be.


There are separate read heads for the different platters, however they are all on the same actuator arm.
Quote:


> *EDIT*: Tested another single Caviar Black (95MBs/92MB/s) and a Blue (81/80), which is more like what I would suspect. However my SSD drive IS something like 454/285. So maybe it is just the case with faster drives that the write is a lot slower?? Although I could have sworn I saw other peoples 2x RAID0 Crystalmark scores with much higher write speeds.


Speeds should be ~2x the slower drives. When you have drives of different speeds that adds a little bit more complexity/strain on the controller and it will increase overhead. Thus a little slower writes, however I'd think you get a little better results.


----------



## Lynkdev

I followed this guide, but still get BSOD when switching to RAID mode. I followed the "Change to RAID from AHCI". Changed the IAstorV file from 3 to 0. The other two files were already at 0. Funny thing now is, i did apply a volume and quick format the the RAID drive in disk management and its a heatly drive now but doesnt show up in IRST?

Setting up a sep raid on two raptors. Currently have a crucial m4 as my OS drive on the RIVE board connected to intel 6gb port. Raid is on intel 3gb ports.


----------



## FireBean

Make sure that you switch over to the raid drivers before you reboot the computer after making the registry changes.

At a last resort, you could possibly perform a OOBE Sysprep.


----------



## Jebbel

my RAID mode stopped working (Disk read error has occured).

Hi All!

1. I need some serious help here. I have run Intel SRT with success for quite a while now but the ***** just hit the fan.
During normal operation (gaming) my system hang to the point where I had to do a manual restart. It was the game that crashed
since I was still able to move my mouse around but was not able to get into task manager or alt-tab my way anywhere.

2. I'm running a WD black 1 TB accelerated with Intel SRT with an m4 SSD 64GB. I set this up a while ago using registry hacks
and it worked like a charm. But now...after the manual restart things seem to be corrupted. I wasn't able to boot into windows
anymore and did everything to try and fix it (windows startup repair, CMD commands, rebuilding MBR etc.) Eventually I was able to fix it by going in
the RAID OPROM bios and disable acceleration and resetting the disks to NON-RAID.

3. Being back inside windows I have re-installed all the raid drivers, intel rapid storage utility etc. I have also updated my bios to the latest
(Asus P8Z68-V @ 3603). The problem is that I want to re-enable Intel SRT since it significantly sped up my system. But I can only boot successfully
when SATA mode is set to AHCI. When I set my bios to RAID I get the following message: "A disk read error has occured, Press CTRL+ALT+DEL to restart".
My KB is also unresponsive at this point so I hit the restart button, set my bios back to AHCI and all is peachy again.

I've spent countless hours researching this and haven't found a solution yet! So to RECAP:

* Intel SRT worked flawlessly until manual reboot corrupted something in the RAID.
* Disabling acceleration in RAID OPROM and resetting to NON-RAID brought me back into Windows 7 X64
* AHCI mode is the only mode that gives me a successful boot, RAID mode gives: "A disk read error has occured, Press CTRL+ALT+DEL to restart".
* BIOS, Windows, RAID drivers are all up-to-date.
* RAID enabled through Registry hacks (has been operational for over a year).

system specs:
MOBO: ASUS P8Z68-V
HDD1 port 1: WD Black 1TB
SSD 1 port 2: Crucial M4 64GB
Optical drive port 3: DISABLED
eSata port 4: DISABLED
HDD 2 port 5: WD 250GB
HDD 3 port 6: WD Black 640GB
additional specs are in my sig below.

I'm at a loss here and preferably don't want to re-install my entire system. I don't think it'll do anything but I'm running a full CHKDSK now. If there's anyone that could help me I would be eternally grateful!


----------



## Jebbel

/fixed.

install EVERYTHING, reboot, set your sata mode to RAID, boot up Win 7 from Recovery CD...and once again:
bootrec /fixboot
bootrec /fixmbr
bootrec /rebuildbcd

Just to be sure I also added the RAID drivers again from recovery menu under "Load Drivers".

cheers


----------



## viking55

I am currently running Windows 7 in AHCI mode. I need to temporarily set the SATA controller to IDE mode (there is a program, HDD regenerator that supposedly works better with the HD in IDE mode)

Somewhere else (http://www.sevenforums.com/hardware-devices/165671-enable-disable-ahci.html) I read that

FOR IDE:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\msahci; START=3
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\pciide; START=0

FOR AHCI:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\msahci; START=0
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\pciide; START=3

*1. Is it necessary to change both the msahci & pciide keys?*

*However, in my case, I HAVE:*
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\msahci; START=0
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\pciide; START=0
*
2. Why could that be? Should I change my registry to the values above (for IDE and AHCI)?*


----------



## mfl3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> How to: Change SATA Modes After Windows 7 Installation
> 
> *Windows 8*
> 
> *Change to AHCI mode from IDE mode:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Link to some other info here: (link)
> 
> *Regedit:*
> 
> Exit all Windows-based programs.
> Press [Win] + R or take the RUN option from the start menu.
> Now type *Regedit* there and press Enter Key to open up the Registry Editor Window. (If you receive the User Account Control dialog box, click Continue.)
> Locate and then click the following registry sub keys:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\storahci
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\storAHCI.sys\StartOverride
> 
> 
> In the right pane right-click Start in the Name column and then click Modify.
> In the Value data box, type 0 [3 is default], and then click OK.
> On the File menu, click Exit to close Registry Editor.
> Restart your computer
> Go to UEFI/BIOS and enable AHCI, Save & Reboot
> Another restart will be required to finish the driver installation.


Hi

New member and I found your guide in a desperate search to fix a problem that Dell left for me. I have an Inspiron 15R SE, had the HDD replaced after 3 days of ownership...and the Dell engineer rebuilt the laptop incorrectly. I have a 32Gb mSATA SSD which used Intel Smart Response Technology and Intel Rapid Start Technology. Both were working before the HDD died. I noticed that neither was installed after Dell rebuilt the laptop so I now have a 32Gb SSD being wasted.

I have Windows 8 and thought that I could use your guide to enable ISRT without needing to reinstall Win 8. However, I'm not that knowledgable about these things and was about to try the Win 7 registry change when I came across this.

My question is what change do I need to make to the registry so I can change my BIOS SATA Operation mode from AHCI to Intel Smart Response please? I'm assuming it would be different from the example you list, for changing from IDE to AHCI.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## parsec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfl3*
> 
> Hi
> 
> New member and I found your guide in a desperate search to fix a problem that Dell left for me. I have an Inspiron 15R SE, had the HDD replaced after 3 days of ownership...and the Dell engineer rebuilt the laptop incorrectly. I have a 32Gb mSATA SSD which used Intel Smart Response Technology and Intel Rapid Start Technology. Both were working before the HDD died. I noticed that neither was installed after Dell rebuilt the laptop so I now have a 32Gb SSD being wasted.
> 
> I have Windows 8 and thought that I could use your guide to enable ISRT without needing to reinstall Win 8. However, I'm not that knowledgable about these things and was about to try the Win 7 registry change when I came across this.
> 
> My question is what change do I need to make to the registry so I can change my BIOS SATA Operation mode from AHCI to Intel Smart Response please? I'm assuming it would be different from the example you list, for changing from IDE to AHCI.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


ISRT uses RAID mode, so if Dell installed Windows in AHCI mode, you'll need to use this guide to change to RAID mode, and of course install the Intel IRST RAID driver.

There isn't any registry entry for ISRT specifically. ISRT is a new type of RAID 0 array, and therefore the PC must be "RAID Ready" as Intel calls it, meaning the SATA mode must be RAID with the Intel IRST RAID driver installed.

You are changing from AHCI or IDE to RAID mode, so that is the guide you need to follow. I did notice there is a small omission in the Windows 8 guide, that I'll describe for you. Windows 8 uses a different AHCI driver than Windows 7. The Windows 8 AHCI driver is call storahci, while the Windows 7 AHCI driver is msahci. For Windows 8, simply find storahci instead of msahci. That's it.

Yours is the second story I've read recently about a laptop manufacture that replaced a bad HDD, with the PC hardware configured for ISRT, and that was ignored by the tech. They just installed Windows on the HDD, in AHCI mode, and did not set up ISRT. Unless they consider that a user option they don't support.


----------



## mfl3

Thank you! I thought there would be a different process or registry entry for moving from AHCI to RAID, but not having any knowledge of Windows Registry, didn't want to even guess.

I'm also trying to understand the other link that you posted for Windows 8, for changing from ATA to AHCI. Would the same process work for changing from AHCI to RAID? What is the difference between the process that you described and that Windows/Microsoft solution?

Thanks again.


----------



## vimal190

Hi,

I followed these instructions but could not able to change the SATA mode from AHCI to SATA. I changed all registry entry that I could find (only 2 our of 3) as directed.
My Windows 7 64bit OS was installed using SATA mode as AHCI, now when I change it as per instructions to SATA my HDD disappears from the boot list and only 24GB SSD is listed.
How should I enable both HDD to appear in boot list so that OS loads as it is??

Cheers,
Vimal


----------



## Tytan07

Hi

Can anybody teach me how can i Change to RAID mode from ACHI mode for Windows 8 Pro X64?

Thanks.


----------



## Tytan07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tytan07*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Can anybody teach me how can i Change to RAID mode from ACHI mode for Windows 8 Pro X64?
> 
> Thanks.


Please someone help me!


----------



## SomeDooD

Anyone know how to change from AHCI mode to IDE without reinstalling Windows 8.1? My DVD drive does not like AHCI when burning DVD-DL discs and I need it for backups.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SomeDooD*
> 
> Anyone know how to change from AHCI mode to IDE without reinstalling Windows 8.1? My DVD drive does not like AHCI when burning DVD-DL discs and I need it for backups.


No idea honestly, i havent seen anything on it yet.


----------



## rwarr

I'm a bit confused about changing the sata modes. I'm using a x58 board (p6x58d-e) so most likely I will be using the Intel ports.

1. I assume you are installing windows onto the SSD on the intel sata port as a IDE correct?
2. After editing the registry, the next step is go to bios and set it as AHCI. I only see the Marvel ones and no Intel ones. Do they show after editing the registry or do I just set AHCI on the marvel ones?
3. The last step says restart after driver installation, would that be the Intel AHCI drivers or Intel Rapid Storage (can't remember the name) for my motherboard?

Thanks


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwarr*
> 
> I'm a bit confused about changing the sata modes. I'm using a x58 board (p6x58d-e) so most likely I will be using the Intel ports.
> 
> 1. I assume you are installing windows onto the SSD on the intel sata port as a IDE correct?


You should install with the SATA mode set to AHCI...
Quote:


> 2. After editing the registry, the next step is go to bios and set it as AHCI. I only see the Marvel ones and no Intel ones. Do they show after editing the registry or do I just set AHCI on the marvel ones?


The setting in the BIOS is under the advanced settings tab or similar. They are there in the BIOS now, you just need to search for it. Read your mobo manual.
Quote:


> 3. The last step says restart after driver installation, would that be the Intel AHCI drivers or Intel Rapid Storage (can't remember the name) for my motherboard?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, for the standard AHCI driver to be set up. You have to install IRST after, windows doesn't do it automatically.


----------



## bridge_GTP

Thank you so much for this guide! Worked without a problem on Windows 8.1 64-bit.

I built a new PC and I was trying to re-download my games but my PC would freeze for 30s every 2-3 mins! Task manager showed my disk usage was at 100% so I knew something was wrong. I was hoping it wasn't a defective HDD and I'm glad all I had to do was follow a few steps. I've been downloading without a problem now for a good half an hour so thanks again!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bridge_GTP*
> 
> Thank you so much for this guide! Worked without a problem on Windows 8.1 64-bit.
> 
> I built a new PC and I was trying to re-download my games but my PC would freeze for 30s every 2-3 mins! Task manager showed my disk usage was at 100% so I knew something was wrong. I was hoping it wasn't a defective HDD and I'm glad all I had to do was follow a few steps. I've been downloading without a problem now for a good half an hour so thanks again!


----------



## jbombs16

Windows 7 Pro (64bit)

I am running in AHCI and want to switch to SATA to enable the option to use an SSD as a cache.

My OS is installed on a 2 TB drive (this is a Basic disk - does it need to be a dynamic disk? If so, how can i convert to dynamic without losing the OS and data?)

I also have two separate mirrored drives setup (mirrored using Windows Disk management) - 4 HDDs total (Mirror A - two 3 TB drives and Mirror B - two 3 TB drives).

If I change to SATA, will I loose the RAID set up using Windows disk management?

Will I loose my data if I remove the mirror (using the disk management) and then enabling them in Intel's RAID setup? If not, any special steps to take?

Thanks


----------



## Gleno

I was originally using Windows 7 in IDE mode with just a simple HDD setup.

I learned about and decided to switch to AHCI mode, and I also learned about installing the Intel RST drivers to replace the MS ones.

I first switched to AHCI mode as directed in this guide. Changed my Bios to AHCI. And then after reboot and some testing installed the latest Intel RST drivers I could find which would not give me an incompatible hardware error during install. I have an old EX58-UD3R mobo.

Everything seems to be working fine. AHCI mode seemed to improve HDD benchmarks, though I don't think the Intel RST drivers improved my HDD benchmarks much if at all. I put my DVD burner on the non-ICH10R SATA ports, and those ones are still set to IDE in the Bios. Trying to put it on the other AHCI ports now, causes massive startup delay and even BSODs during boot. The system does not like my DVD drive on those ports in AHCI mode.

My boot times have increased regardless. Windows 7 will sit on the "Starting Windows" screen for 1 or 2 minutes, before continuing. It never did that before. Not sure why it suddenly wants to take a breather there.

Anyhow I checked my registry and I now have the following settings:

pciide Start = 0
msahci Start = 0
iaStorV Start = 3
iaStorF Start = 0
iaStorA Start = 0
iaStor Start = 0

Do these seem right? Can so many of these be set to 0, which I assume means to load up? I know the guide said only to change the msahci to 0 to go from IDE to AHCI, and that's all that I manually changed. Did installing Intel RST change the other ones here to 0? And why is pciide still 0? Does it not matter, or did installing the DVD on my secondary SATA ports (which are set to IDE) set that?

Thanks!

I'm just wondering if I have any conflicts going on, which might be causing the delay at the "Starting Windows" screen, which as I said can be upwards of 2 minutes (with and without harddrive activity).


----------



## jbombs16

Windows 7 Pro (64bit)

I am running in AHCI and want to switch to SATA to enable the option to use an SSD as a cache.

I have two separate mirrored drives setup (mirrored using Windows Disk management) - 4 HDDs total (Mirror A - two 3 TB drives and Mirror B - two 3 TB drives).

If I change to SATA, will I loose the RAID set up using Windows disk management?

Will I loose my data if I remove the mirror (using the disk management) and then enabling them in Intel's RAID setup? If not, any special steps to take?

Thanks


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> *Change to RAID mode from AHCI mode or IDE mode:*
> 
> Exit all Windows-based programs.
> Press [Win] + R or take the RUN option from the start menu.
> Now type regedit there and press Enter Key to open up the Registry Editor Window.
> If you receive the User Account Control dialog box, click Continue.
> Locate and then click the following registry subkeys:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\msahci
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\iaStorV
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\iaStor
> 
> 
> In the right pane, right-click Start in the Name column, and then click Modify.
> In the Value data box, type 0 [3 is default], and then click OK.
> On the File menu, click Exit to close Registry Editor.
> Restart your computer
> Go to UEFI/BIOS and enable RAID, Save & Reboot
> Another restart will be required to finish the driver installation.
> *Note:* If you have an AMD systems you may need to look here too: http://superuser.com/questions/300035/how-to-install-amd-raid-driver-after-windows-installation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't working. Firstly, there was no HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\iaStor, and I still get the blue screen when I change the rest and switch to RAID mode.
Click to expand...

What sata mode and OS you have now? I've done this multiple times. If you are in AHCI you may jut need to install IRST driver. If you are in IDE, you may have to just do the change to AHCI first.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Speedster159

How would you know what mode a drive/installation is currently running at?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> How would you know what mode a drive/installation is currently running at?


Looking in the BIOS. Or opening up AS SSD and seeing the driver being used.


----------



## ereon542

Hello,

I'm having some problems with switching to RAID from AHCI, maybe someone can help me.

I have this laptop with A 750GB HDD and a 24 GB INTEL SSD. Windows 7 64bit was installed on the on the 750 HDD with the AHCI mode enabled. The HDD has 2 partitions.

I set iaStorV and mhaci to 0 (mhaci was already 0) and enabled RAID in bios, but I get a "BootDevice not found" when trying to boot windows.

I should mention that I did not find iaStor in my registry.

Searched on google a lot, but did not find aything relevant...

All I want is to enable raid so I can use my ssd as a cache drive.

I know the easiest solution would be to reinstall windows with raid, but I have a lot of software installed on this machine and a lot of settings...

Thank you very much.


----------



## Sean Webster

install the intel rapid storage driver first. then change see about the reg key


----------



## bill jara

I did some searching and I didn't seem to come across any kind of solution for what I am trying to do.

We have a customer with some older PC's that need to be upgraded to Win7. My original idea was to clone a running PC, modify the registry entries, and image that to one that needs to be upgraded (so we don't have to configure all their software and such).

In my test PC, I tested before changing the registry to be sure it did not boot first.
After making the changes, both AHCI and IDE modes would boot, load the driver, and restart as it should.

Once I tried this in the old PC's, I could not get the system to boot. The options for SATA mode in the BIOS are Legacy and Native. I was under the impression that Native is the same as IDE, but apparently I am mistaken. Or could this have to do with other drivers, Intel RST maybe?


----------



## ereon542

I managed to make the windows boot on raid by removing the accelerated drive from the intel RST dos menu. Went into windows and set it up again using the intet RST gui. Now works without a problem.
Thanks!


----------



## lurker2501

How do you change from AHCI to RAID in Win 8.1 Pro after installation? All the options I tried from google and in this guide give me a BSOD.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> How do you change from AHCI to RAID in Win 8.1 Pro after installation? All the options I tried from google and in this guide give me a BSOD.


If I knew I would have included it. :/ One day I need to do some testing and figure it out, until then idk lol.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> If I knew I would have included it. :/ One day I need to do some testing and figure it out, until then idk lol.


Solved.
Quote:


> When in Windows 8, open msconfig.exe and set the Safe Boot check box on the Boot tab.
> 
> Restart your system and use the Del key (for ASUS P8Z77) to get into the bios. Go to advanced settings and change the AHCI to RAID. When you select save, your system will reboot and this time, let it boot into Safe Mode.
> 
> While in Safe Mode the drivers will be changed. You can check Device Manager if you like and you will see an entry in Storage Controllers for the Intel Deskto/Workstation... . But you need to open msconfig.exe again and uncheck the Safe Boot box. Then close it and reboot back into normal Windows.
> 
> If at any time the system tries to do a repair operation, restart and get back into the bio


----------



## florini

I tried this guide for windows 8.1 on a DELL XPS 2720 and it kind of works.
Meaning I was able to switch from AHCI to RAID mode, but I'm unable to select Accelerate in Intel Rapid Storage Technology because the option is unavailable.
I tried 5 times, without success, I reinstalled iRST after each try but I still dont get the Accelerate option in iRST.
Am I missing something?

PS: Ive read a lot of guides/forums but I didn't find any solution.
Before I found this thread I used this guide
Quote:


> Open an elevated command prompt and run the following command to enable SafeMode boot:
> bcdedit /set {current} safeboot minimal
> Restart the computer and boot to the system BIOS.
> Change the ATA Drive setting from ATA Mode to AHCI Mode, press enter to accept the change.
> Click Yes to the Warning about the detected mode change on the embedded ATA controller.
> The system will boot normally to the Modern App Start Menu in SafeMode.
> Open an elevated command prompt and run the following command to remove the the SafeMode boot option:
> bcdedit /deletevalue {current} safeboot
> Restart the computer and boot normally, the system will boot successfully to the Modern App Start Menu.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *florini*
> 
> I tried this guide for windows 8.1 on a DELL XPS 2720 and it kind of works.
> Meaning I was able to switch from AHCI to RAID mode, but I'm unable to select Accelerate in Intel Rapid Storage Technology because the option is unavailable.
> I tried 5 times, without success, I reinstalled iRST after each try but I still dont get the Accelerate option in iRST.
> Am I missing something?
> 
> PS: Ive read a lot of guides/forums but I didn't find any solution.
> Before I found this thread I used this guide
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Open an elevated command prompt and run the following command to enable SafeMode boot:
> bcdedit /set {current} safeboot minimal
> Restart the computer and boot to the system BIOS.
> Change the ATA Drive setting from ATA Mode to AHCI Mode, press enter to accept the change.
> Click Yes to the Warning about the detected mode change on the embedded ATA controller.
> The system will boot normally to the Modern App Start Menu in SafeMode.
> Open an elevated command prompt and run the following command to remove the the SafeMode boot option:
> bcdedit /deletevalue {current} safeboot
> Restart the computer and boot normally, the system will boot successfully to the Modern App Start Menu.
Click to expand...

have you tried troubleshooting with this?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1227655/how-to-set-up-intel-smart-response-technology-ssd-caching


----------



## florini

Yes, I tried that without success.
Now it doesn't matter if the BIOS is set to AHCI or RAID mode, the PC starts normally without the safe mode step.


----------



## florini

I tried switchind the ssd from MBR to GPT, but still no success.
Now Im left with the last two options, the 200MB HDD unallocated space and windows re installation.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *florini*
> 
> I tried switchind the ssd from MBR to GPT, but still no success.
> Now Im left with the last two options, the 200MB HDD unallocated space and windows re installation.


You need to have teh SATA mode set to RAID, AHCI will not allow for the accelerate tab. Also, the SSD you are going to needs to have no partitions on it at all, it should be unallocated in disk management.


----------



## florini

It is set to RAID and the SSD its not partitioned and in Disk management its unallocated, but its not working.
Im not a noob but this "problem" makes me feel like one.
I really dont want to install windows, because it takes me a few days to set it up the way I like it.
I will try the 200MB HDD unallocated space, when I have some time. The drive has 4 partitions 100MB, 300MB, 450MB and 1,8TB. I will delete the 300MB or the 450MB partition.


----------



## florini

PHEW! Ive finally made accelerate work, I still don't have the Accelerate tab, but I set it up in the Status tab.
I set 200MB of unallocated space from my C drive(1,8TB) using disk management, but since I had a recovery hidden partition at the end of the drive that didn't work.
So I installed AOMEI Partition Assistant Standard Edition 5.5 and I moved the unallocated space at the end of the drive, in a single step, no need for join&resize.
After this when I started iRST I finally had the Enable acceleration on the Status tab and I set it up from there and it gave me an error and told me that I should restart and try again after the restart.
After the restart everything seems to be set up correctly, and that's all folks!









PS: Thank you Sean Webster!


----------



## ppais

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> What sata mode and OS you have now? I've done this multiple times. If you are in AHCI you may jut need to install IRST driver. If you are in IDE, you may have to just do the change to AHCI first.


I have the same issue. For me reinstalling windows is not an option so i'm very interested in how to enable SSD caching. Since I'm kind of a newbie is there any easy way to check I have IRST drivers correctly installed? I do have the management software from intel but since I can't enable RAID mode I don't get the accelerate option available.

I'm on windows 7.

EDIT: I've checked the device manager and I have Intel's 13.2.4 driver installed for the Intel 8 series chipset family sata ahci controller.


----------



## davidkozat

Am gonna be trying this on 2 Pcs, both are running out of space on their SSDs so am gonna Raid 0 a couple, will reply if any problems, but if it works it have saved the day! Great tutorial!!


----------



## Lionheart1980

Finally, thanks Webster.. Here's how i got mine to work finally..









Here's the thing u have to do if your on SSD with OS and have extra SSD (64gb max limit for ssd caching) to caches a storage HDD properly..

1. Do the same as webster stated... even after another last reboot in #11
2. Then, You will have to uninstall the IRST (IRST will shows no disks avail)
(Make sure you already had extra SSD that's already unallocated in Disk Management)!!!!
3. After reboot, install the IRST again..
4. After reboot, go into IRST and BINGO.. its there to do whatever you please.


----------



## Datasmart

I changed SATA to IDE then installed winXP on a new disk. Now when I return SATA to AHCI the win7 disk will not boot up. What can I do?


----------



## Tarnix

Since I can't upvote a MOD post, consider this one.









Just tried this and moved from Intel RAID mode to AHCI on an AsRock Z97X Killer board (Pentium G3258 I/O overhead shenanigans testing). Works like a charm after applying the win7 instructions to win8.1 and resetting all the flags right (including StartOverride).


----------



## Phillychuck

Saved me so much time, wish I had found it earlier! I forgot Windows pitches a fit when your change modes without letting it know.. Wish I could +REP the guy!


----------



## Tailgun

I did a clean install of Windows 10 on a PC whose BIOS was set for AHCI and now cannot enable RAID to use the SSD for caching. Will the method described for Windows 8 work for me?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tailgun*
> 
> I did a clean install of Windows 10 on a PC whose BIOS was set for AHCI and now cannot enable RAID to use the SSD for caching. Will the method described for Windows 8 work for me?


yes


----------



## MrStim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tailgun*
> 
> I did a clean install of Windows 10 on a PC whose BIOS was set for AHCI and now cannot enable RAID to use the SSD for caching. Will the method described for Windows 8 work for me?


did it work for you?
I am on win10 as well and followed the below

If currently installed, uninstall your RAID or AHCI SATA driver (for intel, intel rapid storage technology)
Basically open msconfig -> boot tab -> check safe boot -> restart
Go into UEFI/BIOS and set SATA mode to which ever one you want
Boot up into windows safe mode
Open msconfig again -> under the main menu tab (general) click the normal startup circle - > restart
Your system should boot into windows fine and you can install your AHCI or RAID driver.

But the system couldn't boot. Only changing back to AHCI mode allowed it to boot into safe mode


----------



## MrStim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStim*
> 
> did it work for you?
> I am on win10 as well and followed the below
> 
> If currently installed, uninstall your RAID or AHCI SATA driver (for intel, intel rapid storage technology)
> Basically open msconfig -> boot tab -> check safe boot -> restart
> Go into UEFI/BIOS and set SATA mode to which ever one you want
> Boot up into windows safe mode
> Open msconfig again -> under the main menu tab (general) click the normal startup circle - > restart
> Your system should boot into windows fine and you can install your AHCI or RAID driver.
> 
> But the system couldn't boot. Only changing back to AHCI mode allowed it to boot into safe mode


wow i spent way to much time but cant figure this out.
Apart from re-installing windows, if anyone has managed to change the mode from AHCI to RAid on windows 10, please let me know.. thanks!


----------



## evoll88

I just used this guide to switch from ide to ahci on a ssd and worked great, thanks for the guide.


----------



## nick2124

Thank you kindly for the guide.

Frustratingly, I am having problems...

http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1620/p67a-ud7-b3-bios-10.jpg

This is pretty much how my BIOS looks - however, 2nd from the top I think it's on IDE, so, I change it to AHCI - save, reboot.

BIOS error appears and I have to revert back to be able to proceed to login to windows....

Any suggestions?


----------



## Sean Webster

After you change your Sata mode you need to boot into safe mode and then restart and you will be set


----------



## jenniferkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> After you change your Sata mode you need to boot into safe mode and then restart and you will be set


I did it completely, I did all the steps to change from ata to sata without reinstall win 7 like your thread in page 1, but I don't know dose it make harms for hardware of laptop? I'm using win 7, sorry for my bad english, please help me! I really worry about that!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenniferkim*
> 
> I did it completely, I did all the steps to change from ata to sata without reinstall win 7 like your thread in page 1, but I don't know is it make harms for hardware of laptop? I using win 7, sorry for my bad english, please help me! I realy worry about that!


No harm


----------



## jenniferkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> No harm


Thank you so much


----------



## RogerC

Sean, thanks for the great thread. I'm working on this but in a different way.

I just installed Win 10 Pro 64 to a Samsung 950 Pro NVMe on my Asus X99-A. SATA was in AHCI mode at time of install. I am now attempting to switch to RAID for a couple of other drives that have been freed up. I tried your method for Win 8 but to no avail.

I uninstalled IRST > uninstalled Samsung NVMe > Safe Boot > Change to RAID in BIOS > Will not boot to Safe Mode, I end up back in BIOS.

I was hoping that sense the 950 is controlled by the NVMe it would not be an issue. Do you have any suggestions for this configuration?

Win 10 installs really fast on this drive but I'd rather not have to reinstall Windows.

Thanks much
RogerC


----------



## RogerC

Quick recap of system and goal.

System; Asus X99-A - 5930K - G.Skill 3000 16GB - 840 Pro 256GB (OS) - 850 Evo 500GB (programs) - Windows 10 Pro x64

Purchased Samsung 950 Pro 256GB NVMe drive and fresh installed Win 10
Two weeks later purchased a second 850 Evo 500GB to run RAID0
I needed to change SATA mode from ACHI to RAID in BIOS hopefully without reinstalling Windows.

Successful steps as follows;
In Run prompt type msconfig
On boot tab tic Safe Boot and leave Minimal set
Restart

Enter BIOS

Advanced Menu
--PCH Storage Configuration
----SATA Mode Selection [RAID]

Boot Menu
--CSM (Compatibility Support Module)
----Disable (you will get a warning, click OK)
--Secure Boot (insure set to Windows UEFI Mode)

Save & Exit. It should boot you into Safe Mode. Go to Run, type msconfig and on General tab tic Normal Startup. Now reboot. You should be up and running with SATA mode set to RAID.

Added bonus of disabling CSM is that POST no longer licks itself for 40 seconds before it starts to load Windows. Boot time is much less.


----------



## hardcook

Based on the post above, I am assuming the instructions for Windows 8 to Change to AHCI from RAID mode should work the same way in Windows 10, correct?

Before I give it a go, I am wondering if doing this different from doing a clean install. From what I have read, windows intentionally disables certain drivers when choosing a STATA mode in BIOS so that it does not use unnecessary resourced during startup loading those drivers. If I follow these steps, does this mean I will have two sets of drivers and then be able to SATA modes in bios anytime I want without going through those steps again? And will this also impact my computer during regular use, like longer startups or anything else?

Also, on the last step (Your system should boot into windows fine and you can install your AHCI or RAID driver.), it is a little confusing. If I already successfully booted into Windows after switching SATA modes, why do I need to install additional drivers?

Thanks!


----------



## wildhorse

This guide worked for me to change from RAID to AHCI. But it should be added that all control sets should be edited, not just CurrentControlSet to be 100% safe.


----------



## Mike188

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> How to: Change SATA Modes After Windows Installation
> 
> *Types of SATA modes:*
> 
> *IDE* - Old, slower, it is simply a compatibility mode
> 
> *AHCI* - AHCI stands for Advanced Host Controller Interface. It makes Native Command Queuing (NCQ) along with hot-plugging or hot swapping through SATA Serial-ATA host controllers possible. NCQ is one of the important features of AHCI for SSDs. SSDs can process requests faster than HDDs. It can process so fast that the SSD could end up waiting for work. NCQ allows the OS/controller to request up to 32 simultaneous requests at once. So you basically get more performance from your drive over older IDE mode.
> 
> *RAID* - RAID stands for redundant array of independent disks, originally redundant array of inexpensive disks. It is a means by which your PC uses multiple disks as if they were one, either to increase performance, safeguard against disk failures, or both. RAID mode has all the advantages of AHCI mode. There are four main factors of a RAID setup: striping, which spreads data across multiple drives, mirroring, which copies the data to more than one disk, space efficiency, which is how much of the total space is available to use, and fault tolerance, which is a measure of how well protected the RAID array is against disk failure.
> *The Problem:*
> The issue with changing the SATA modes is they need to be enabled in the BIOS prior to OS installation; doing so after you have installed the OS will disable the PC. The reason why is Windows disables the drivers for the others that are not needed during installation. This tutorial will show you how to enable the different SATA modes after you have installed the OS.
> 
> *Notes:*
> *You may need to install the IRST driver first in order to do the registry change from AHCI mode to RAID mode for Intel mobos.
> *You may have to uninstall then reinstall any SATA drivers such as Intel RST or AMDs equivalent.
> 
> *Windows 7*
> 
> *Change to AHCI mode from IDE mode:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You can use the MS Fix it tool or edit the registry yourself.
> 
> Link to tool here: (link)
> 
> *Regedit:*
> 
> Exit all Windows-based programs.
> Press [Win] + R or take the RUN option from the start menu.
> Now type *Regedit* there and press Enter Key to open up the Registry Editor Window. (If you receive the User Account Control dialog box, click Continue.)
> Locate and then click the following registry sub key:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\msahci
> 
> 
> In the right pane right-click Start in the Name column and then click Modify.
> In the Value data box, type 0 [3 is default], and then click OK.
> On the File menu, click Exit to close Registry Editor.
> Restart your computer
> Go to UEFI/BIOS and enable AHCI, Save & Reboot
> Another restart will be required to finish the driver installation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Change to ACHI mode from RAID mode:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exit all Windows-based programs.
> Press [Win] + R or take the RUN option from the start menu.
> Now type regedit there and press Enter Key to open up the Registry Editor Window.
> If you receive the User Account Control dialog box, click Continue.
> Locate and then click the following registry subkeys:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\pciide
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\msahci
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\iaStorV
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\iaStor
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\atapi
> 
> 
> In the right pane, right-click Start in the Name column, and then click Modify.
> In the Value data box, type 0 [3 is default], and then click OK.
> On the File menu, click Exit to close Registry Editor.
> Restart your computer
> Go to UEFI/BIOS and enable AHCI, Save & Reboot
> Another restart will be required to finish the driver installation.
> *Note:* You might not have the last registry key (iastor) as this is installed in the registry with the intel raid drivers, the default windows 7 raid driver uses the iastorV key.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Change to RAID mode from AHCI mode or IDE mode:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exit all Windows-based programs.
> Press [Win] + R or take the RUN option from the start menu.
> Now type regedit there and press Enter Key to open up the Registry Editor Window.
> If you receive the User Account Control dialog box, click Continue.
> Locate and then click the following registry subkeys:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\msahci
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\iaStorV
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\iaStor
> 
> 
> In the right pane, right-click Start in the Name column, and then click Modify.
> In the Value data box, type 0 [3 is default], and then click OK.
> On the File menu, click Exit to close Registry Editor.
> Restart your computer
> Go to UEFI/BIOS and enable RAID, Save & Reboot
> Another restart will be required to finish the driver installation.
> *Note:* If you have an AMD systems you may need to look here too: http://superuser.com/questions/300035/how-to-install-amd-raid-driver-after-windows-installation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Change to IDE mode from AHCI or RAID mode:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exit all Windows-based programs.
> Press [Win] + R or take the RUN option from the start menu.
> Now type regedit there and press Enter Key to open up the Registry Editor Window.
> If you receive the User Account Control dialog box, click Continue.
> Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Pciide
> 
> 
> In the right pane, right-click Start in the Name column, and then click Modify.
> In the Value data box, type 0 [3 is default], and then click OK.
> On the File menu, click Exit to close Registry Editor.
> Restart your computer
> Go to UEFI/BIOS and enable IDE, Save & Reboot
> Another restart will be required to finish the driver installation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For those with nForce boards:*
> 
> *Windows 8*
> 
> *Change to AHCI mode from IDE mode:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Link to some other info here: (link)
> 
> *Regedit:*
> 
> Exit all Windows-based programs.
> Press [Win] + R or take the RUN option from the start menu.
> Now type *Regedit* there and press Enter Key to open up the Registry Editor Window. (If you receive the User Account Control dialog box, click Continue.)
> Locate and then click the following registry sub keys:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\storahci\
> 
> 
> Locate the Error Control entry which should have a value of 3. Right-click on the entry name, select Modify, change the value from 3 to 0 and click OK.
> Locate and then click the following registry sub keys:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\storahci\StartOverride
> 
> 
> Locate an entry named "0" with a value of 3. Change the value to 0 by following the procedure in step 5.
> Restart your computer
> Go to UEFI/BIOS and enable AHCI, Save & Reboot
> Another restart may be required to finish the driver installation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Change to RAID mode from AHCI mode and vice versa:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If currently installed, uninstall your RAID or AHCI SATA driver (for intel, intel rapid storage technology)
> Basically open msconfig -> boot tab -> check safe boot -> restart
> Go into UEFI/BIOS and set SATA mode to which ever one you want
> Boot up into windows safe mode
> Open msconfig again -> under the main menu tab (general) click the normal startup circle - > restart
> Your system should boot into windows fine and you can install your AHCI or RAID driver.


Thank you!
Installed Windows 8.1 Pro on a new SSD drive and did not change the settings in BIOS to AHCI.
Found this and it works perfectly!
Thank you...Thank you....Thank you.

I have 3 other machines that have SATA hard drives in them and they will be changed to SSDs.
I will clone the drives in each one because they were recently fresh loaded with Windows 7 Home Premium SP1.
After the cloning I will do the change so I can change them to AHCI.

So simple.

Thank you again,
Mike188


----------



## josean24

good guide. I had forgot to change modes before installing windows, this helped.


----------

